# Anyone stocking fish?



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Is anyone doing any spring stocking? I put 25 hybrid stripers in my lower pond yesterday. I have 150 Redears coming on Thursday that I will split between the 2 ponds. I’m putting an Amur in the upper pond to control the American Pondweed. I’m putting 5 pounds of fatheads in the lower pond to supplement the existing population.


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a pond that had a hard winter kill several years ago. Just put in 150 bass, 150 hybrid gills, 100 reg gills, 20 cats and 500 minnows.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What’s the size and depth on your pond? Do you know what caused the winter kill?


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

My pond is 3/4 acre. The fish kill was due to snow covered ice that prevented oxygen production. Add to the fact that I have large trees just to the west that add a lot of leaves decomposing.


----------

